
Where in the world is it easiest to get rich? (TEDxOslo) - okket
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9UmdY0E8hU
======
andreasklinger
POV on social democratic systems as someone who is from one of those countries
but lives in USA atm

We dont have it b/c they are more fair. We have them because they are cheaper,
for everyone individually and a whole.

Yes we have higher taxes for higher incomes but on the other side. I couldn't
even imagine getting 2-3 kids through college in America no matter what my
(realistic) income would be.

Imo it's good to let the free market do what it's doing best: optimize, create
entropy. Keeping balance and fairness between the players is the job of
society, not of the market/the market players.

